# Unsubscribe from all threads fail!!!



## Guro Harold (Apr 18, 2003)

Kaith, et al:

This option continues to fail for me.  A dialog appears after the attempted unsubscription action stating that no forum was selected.

Please let me know if this is a problem or a user error .

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Jun 3, 2003)

Has this gotten any better?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 3, 2003)

For some reason, (my guess is due to the change in the URLs since the resetup back in Dec) this feature tends to be flacky.

IF this happens to you, you will have to manually unsubscribe from all threads, 1 by 1.  Once you have done this once, it should work then.

Sorry I can't find a simpler way.

:asian:


----------

